# Mejorar rendimiento de un UPS??!!



## douglas.cortez (Sep 11, 2006)

Buenas.... soy nuevo en este foro.. tengo poco conocimiento en electronica.. pero comento mi problema porque se que debe ser algo sencillo (disculpen mi ignoracia)..

       Tengo un ups cuyo rendimiento me da para aproximadamente 30minutos... sin embargo he escuchado y me han dicho que se puede aumentar el rendimiento colocandole una o varias bateria de automovil... es posible esto??... si es asi como hacerlo? que factores influyen en las cargas con respecto al UPS y a la bateria que utilice?.. por favor especificar las caracteristicas para hacerlo..

       Gracias de antemano por toda la ayuda que me puedan dar... y sigan sembrando conocimiento!!! gracias!


----------



## maunix (Sep 11, 2006)

douglas.cortez dijo:
			
		

> Buenas.... soy nuevo en este foro.. tengo poco conocimiento en electronica.. pero comento mi problema porque se que debe ser algo sencillo (disculpen mi ignoracia)..
> 
> Tengo un ups cuyo rendimiento me da para aproximadamente 30minutos... sin embargo he escuchado y me han dicho que se puede aumentar el rendimiento colocandole una o varias bateria de automovil... es posible esto??... si es asi como hacerlo? que factores influyen en las cargas con respecto al UPS y a la bateria que utilice?.. por favor especificar las caracteristicas para hacerlo..
> 
> Gracias de antemano por toda la ayuda que me puedan dar... y sigan sembrando conocimiento!!! gracias!



Se podría, siempre que no superes la máxima tensión que puede soportar el cargador de baterías de tu UPS.

El punto es que no debes poner las baterías en paralelo con la que ya tienes, sino quitarlas y poner baterías por un valor igual de tensión pero mayor capacidad de corriente.

Esto hará que la carga de las mismas sea "más lenta" (excepto que el ups esté capacitado para algo asi) .  La energía almacenada será mayor y por ende la duración también lo será.

De todas formas, debieras fijarte si no dañaras nada, en algún manual del UPS ya que colocarle baterías de mayor corriente podrían dañar el cargador de batería del UPS.  No creo que suceda nada, pero....


----------



## douglas.cortez (Sep 13, 2006)

maunix dijo:
			
		

> Se podría, siempre que no superes la máxima tensión que puede soportar el cargador de baterías de tu UPS.
> 
> El punto es que no debes poner las baterías en paralelo con la que ya tienes, sino quitarlas y poner baterías por un valor igual de tensión pero mayor capacidad de corriente.
> 
> ...



        Gracias Mauricio por tu valiosa información.....

        Es muy complejo deshabilitar el mecanismo de recarga de las baterias del UPS? podria conseguir un cargador adecuado para las beterias de auto e instalarlo... alguna sugerencia? Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## maunix (Sep 13, 2006)

douglas.cortez dijo:
			
		

> Es muy complejo deshabilitar el mecanismo de recarga de las baterias del UPS?


No lo sé, nunca se me ocurrió hacer tal cosa  



			
				douglas.cortez dijo:
			
		

> podria conseguir un cargador adecuado para las beterias de auto e instalarlo... alguna sugerencia?



Yo que tu desconecto la batería que estás usando actualmente en tu UPS y le conecto otra de mayor amperaje hora.  No más que esa simple modificación.

El punto es que para conectarle otro cargador de batería habría que ver cómo funciona el que tiene tu UPS, si es que no interfieres con el funcionamiento de la misma, etc.

Tal vez el equipo UPS tome alguna decisión sobre el cargador y si tu lo mantienes fijo porque es uno externo, pudieras dañar algo.

Como te imaginarás, es algo muy complejo y así sin observar TU equipo no te puedo vaticinar nada más que trates de tocar lo menos posible la configuración original de tu equipo.

Saludos


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 13, 2006)

A ver, como poder, se puede y depende del contexto, yo las utilizo, pero para un UPS comercial (si es de 30min ya es bastante bueno, no?) no lo recomiendo por muchas razones.
1º - 30 minutos son suficientes para operaciones de back-up, pero si no es una funcion propiamente SAI, no se aconsejan las de automóvil ya que estas no son cíclicas y sufren bastante en procesos de descarga.
2º - ¿De que potencia estámos hablando? Me refiero a potencia de carga. La regla que usamos en referencia a baterías (ese mundo extraño) es que se deben cargar con una corriente que suponga el 10% de la capacidad, mínimo. Así pues, el tiempo de carga máximo debe ser 10 horas. Si no lo haces así, y pones menos corriente, el efecto puede ser impredecible (excepto calentamiento, q lo dudo)
3º - ¿Son tecnologías compatibles? Es decir, el SAI lleva baterias de plomo ácido (gel, sealed batteries, VRLA...)? Si no es así, olvidate.

En tu caso, o sustituyes las baterías, o no las pongas en paralelo con capacidades distintas y más, si no vas a cumplir lo de la corriente mínima.

Te he dicho los casos desfavorables, ahora tu decides, yo he montado sistemas SAIs con este equipo:
http://www.deutronic.com/power-supply-plus-ups/500-watt-1ph.htm
carga a 20Ah y soporta baterías de 200Ah a 24V (menos corriente necesaria, mejores cables y conectores más sencillos, uso de relés comerciales hasta 20A) , junto con un inversor DC/AC de 600W, con un consumo de 100W,  se obtienen entre 8 y 10 horas de autonomía (puedes hacer calculos con tus valores) y tan solo hora y media o 2 horas de carga.
Es un equipo profesional, pero es un sistema ONLINE, por tanto, además de proteger la carga, el sistema no genera ninguna caida, así pues, la carga ni se entera.

PD: Espero que el moderador no siga pensando que hago propaganda. He contestado a la pregunta y he puesto un link de una mejor solución para grandes capacidades.
Disponer de información no es malo, en un mercado libre, el individuo decide con toda libertad lo que compra, vende o lo que le de la gana. Es lo que tiene ser libres, no?


----------

